# Phil Jackson: Blame me for disaster



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- Phil Jackson delivered a message to New York Knicks fans on Saturday afternoon: Blame me for the team's disastrous season.
> 
> "This is a mea culpa. I take responsibility for it," Jackson said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...sponsibilty-new-york-knicks-disastrous-season

Glad he's owning up to it. Still think he'll figure everything out in the years to come and the Knicks will be relevant again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What a crock of shit. 

"It's on me. We had a bunch of guaranteed contracts and the roster was basically written in stone, but I thought we would get better and we didn't."

He's basically taking responsibility for nothing, blaming prior management, and trying to make himself look good in the process.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They were trying to compete for the 8 seed and instead they ended up competing for the worst record in the league. One thing is not that far from the other in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> They were trying to compete for the 8 seed and instead they ended up competing for the worst record in the league. One thing is not that far from the other in the Eastern Conference.


It's 3 times as many wins going off current win totals....... so yea, it is quite far.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Tanking for the best rewards in the nba draft is always the key to success!

What happens if Knicks management hired Steve Kerr, not Fisher?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like that he's sticking his neck out for Fisher. There is nobody that could win with this roster. Hopefully Phil delivers on turning this team around.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

You have to give Phil credit for bailing out on his plan as soon as he realized it definitely would not work. Things would've only gotten worse if he didn't get rid of contracts while he still could.


----------

